# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  برنامه ی تابستون ؟؟؟ ( واسه کنکور 1400 )

## Petrichor

*سلام دوستان امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه ...
میخواستم بدونم کنکوریای 1400 برنامشون برای تابستونی که در پیشه چیه ؟ 
کلا از لحاظ فنی تابستون قبل سال تحصیلی رو باید صرف چیا بکنیم ؟ عمومی هم بخونیم یا نه ؟ دوازدهم بخونیم ؟
برای کسی که پایش قویه چطور اون باید چیکارا بکنه ؟
بستن دروس اختصاصی ممکنه تو تابستون ؟
ممنون از همکاریتون d:*

----------


## Morteza76

به صورت کلی تابستون صرف دروسی کن که از لحاظ پایه مشکل داری مثل کار مفیدی نیست که کل ادبیات یا دینی تو تابستون بخونی 
درس هایی که سخت بالا میان مثل عربی ریاضی و فیزیک این ها رو بیشتر کار کن

----------


## Fawzi

> *سلام دوستان امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه ...
> میخواستم بدونم کنکوریای 1400 برنامشون برای تابستونی که در پیشه چیه ؟ 
> کلا از لحاظ فنی تابستون قبل سال تحصیلی رو باید صرف چیا بکنیم ؟ عمومی هم بخونیم یا نه ؟ دوازدهم بخونیم ؟
> برای کسی که پایش قویه چطور اون باید چیکارا بکنه ؟
> بستن دروس اختصاصی ممکنه تو تابستون ؟
> ممنون از همکاریتون d:*


دروس اختصاصی دهم و یازدهم رو تابستون بخونه 
دوازدهم به اندازه کافی در طول سال تحصیلی وقت واسش هست .

----------


## Mobin.

> *سلام دوستان امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه ...
> میخواستم بدونم کنکوریای 1400 برنامشون برای تابستونی که در پیشه چیه ؟ 
> کلا از لحاظ فنی تابستون قبل سال تحصیلی رو باید صرف چیا بکنیم ؟ عمومی هم بخونیم یا نه ؟ دوازدهم بخونیم ؟
> برای کسی که پایش قویه چطور اون باید چیکارا بکنه ؟
> بستن دروس اختصاصی ممکنه تو تابستون ؟
> ممنون از همکاریتون d:*



نمیدونم چه قدر این حرفو جدی خواهی گرفت ولی هرچی از پایه کم کاری کنی یا دوازدهمو بخونی و پایه بمونه در طی سال تحصیلی قشنگگگگگ ضررشو میبینی . من فقط از دهم و یازدهم در حد 15 درصد مونده بود . یعنی هنوز که هنوزه من تو همون 15 درصد گیر کردم و یه وقتی پیدا نمیکنم قشنگ بشینم بنیادی یاد بگیرم . سعی کنین یه بار دهم و یازدهمو با برنامه قلمچی ببندین

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

> *سلام دوستان امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه ...
> میخواستم بدونم کنکوریای 1400 برنامشون برای تابستونی که در پیشه چیه ؟ 
> کلا از لحاظ فنی تابستون قبل سال تحصیلی رو باید صرف چیا بکنیم ؟ عمومی هم بخونیم یا نه ؟ دوازدهم بخونیم ؟
> برای کسی که پایش قویه چطور اون باید چیکارا بکنه ؟
> بستن دروس اختصاصی ممکنه تو تابستون ؟
> ممنون از همکاریتون d:*


روی درسایی که ضعیفی اول از همه وقت بذار
خووووووب چاله چوله ها رو پر کن
برای دینی اصلااااا وقت نذار
ادبیات و عربی رو خیلی خوب وقت بذار
اصلا برای دوازدهم عجله نکن که برای اون وقت زیااااااده
برای ریاضی فیزیک و عربی و قواعد زبان وقت خوبی بذار
مطالب پایه رو کامل جمع کن(اگر قوی هستی موج رو بزن تا ببینی اوضاعت چطوره)

----------


## WickedSick

> *سلام دوستان امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه ...
> میخواستم بدونم کنکوریای 1400 برنامشون برای تابستونی که در پیشه چیه ؟ 
> کلا از لحاظ فنی تابستون قبل سال تحصیلی رو باید صرف چیا بکنیم ؟ عمومی هم بخونیم یا نه ؟ دوازدهم بخونیم ؟
> برای کسی که پایش قویه چطور اون باید چیکارا بکنه ؟
> بستن دروس اختصاصی ممکنه تو تابستون ؟
> ممنون از همکاریتون d:*


اساسا برنامه قلم چی از همه اوکی تره.
با همون پیش برین رواله.

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Petrichor


سلام دوستان امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه ...
میخواستم بدونم کنکوریای 1400 برنامشون برای تابستونی که در پیشه چیه ؟ 
کلا از لحاظ فنی تابستون قبل سال تحصیلی رو باید صرف چیا بکنیم ؟ عمومی هم بخونیم یا نه ؟ دوازدهم بخونیم ؟
برای کسی که پایش قویه چطور اون باید چیکارا بکنه ؟
بستن دروس اختصاصی ممکنه تو تابستون ؟
ممنون از همکاریتون d:


سلام
یکم در انجمن سرچ کنید جوابتون رو میگیرید 
اما طبق روال قدیمی تابستون زمان مطالعه دروس پایه هست که دوستان اشاره کردن*

----------


## reza2018

> *سلام دوستان امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه ...
> میخواستم بدونم کنکوریای 1400 برنامشون برای تابستونی که در پیشه چیه ؟ 
> کلا از لحاظ فنی تابستون قبل سال تحصیلی رو باید صرف چیا بکنیم ؟ عمومی هم بخونیم یا نه ؟ دوازدهم بخونیم ؟
> برای کسی که پایش قویه چطور اون باید چیکارا بکنه ؟
> بستن دروس اختصاصی ممکنه تو تابستون ؟
> ممنون از همکاریتون d:*


سلام،بستن کل درس های پایه در تابستون پیشنهاد نمیشه  مگر اینکه سال دهم و یازدهم خیلی خوب خونده باشید و تراز بالای 7000 داشته باشی.
من پیشنهادم این هست که یکی از پایه های دهم یا یازدهم رو انتخاب کنی و با تاکید روی اختصاصی ها بخونی.

----------


## rozhn

سلام 
به نظرم حذف یه درس کامل کار خیلی اشتباهیه هر درسی یه قسمتای سخت مفهومی و پایه ای داره و تابستون بهترین زمانه برای کار کردن روی این بخشا
برای مثال ادبیات قسمت تستای قرابت ارایه دستور زبان فارسی و املا بخشای مفهومین و باید روشون  کار شه
عربی دستورش و تستای درک مطلب و مفهوم
دینی تو این تایم باید وقت بذاری رو ایاتش تا متن
زبان اگه تو لغت و گرامر مشکلی نداری رو  ریدینگ و کلوز تست کار کن
اصولا نباید کنکورو تیکه تیکه ببینی پایه پایه جداش کنی  
باید اصولی کار کنی اگه پیش نیاز داره مبحثی تو دهم اول اونو بخونی 
مثلا تو ریاضی معادله تابع پیش نیاز خیلی از مباحثه باید روشون خوب کار کنی یا فیزیک حرکت و نیرو فصلای اساسی هستن
درمورد اینکه سال دوازدهمم کار کنی یا نه کاملا کاملا با سطحت بستگی داره بعضی بچه ها انقد قوین که مثلا مباحث تابع دهم و یازدهم خوندن میتونن مال دوازدهمم میتونن بخونن ولی خو باید واقعا قوی باشی
ولی این یه ماه مونده  تا تابستون بچه های متوسط و ضعیف الویتشون با کار تشریحی کردنه و مسلط شدن کامل به به قسمت تشریحی ولی اگه مثلا تو درسی رو یه فصلی مسلطن میتونن تستی کار کردنم شروع کنن که هم با تست اشنا شن هم کم کم استارت جدی کنکورشون شروع  شه
برای بچه های قوی که رو تشریحی مسلطن و حتی تستم کار کردن تو طول سال تست زدن شدیدا پیشنهاد میشه تو این ماه
این یه ماه بهترین فرصته برای ازمایش و خطا کردن 
برای اینکه منبع مناسبتو پیدا کنی ساعت مطالعت دستت بیاد بدونی کدوم ساعاتای روز بازدهیت بیشتره و.....
یه پیشنهاد دیگم که من میکنم به بچه هام اینه که از الان شروع کنن عادت دادن خودشون به کارای کوچیک روزانه مثلا حفظ کردن روزی ۵ لغت دوتا تست قرابت یه ریدینگ و........
موفق باشی

----------


## hossein1399

برای همه ی دروس وقت بگذارین بهتر هست.
در کل برنامه آزمون ازمایشی که می خواین ثبت نام کنین رو بگیرین و برای ازمون اولش و مرور و تست زیست شناسی وقت بزارین
لغات فارسی رو بخونین و تست قرابت معنایی و ارایه رو هم روزی 5 تا تست بزنین.
زبان و عربی هم اگه ضعیفین یک فکری به حالشون بکنین.

----------


## anis79

اساسا با کلمه بستن دروس مخالفم 
هیچ درسی بسته نمیشه شما مدام تست میزنی که تسلطت رو‌ حفظ کنی
حتما عمومی بخون ادبیات و عربی رو ‌حتما بخون

----------

